# Sage Duo Temp Pro extraction timing



## ChiefLorenzo (May 6, 2020)

I've been watching plenty of videos recently to get back up to speed with pouring espresso and with a new DTP. A lot of the Youtube videos talk about extraction time target of somewhere around 30s or whatever.

I've also seen discussions on here about timing the extraction and while I realise that the extraction time is more something to note rather than something to aim for, I wonder how the time on the DTP equates to the times they talk about in videos, given the pre-infusion feature in the DTP? I'm hoping to be able to replicate what they are doing as close as possible for a certain bean, as I'd like to train my taste to see if I can pick up the same flavours that they're describing in the videos.

My understanding is that I start timing at the time I switch the espresso pump on, not from when I start to see espresso coming out (is this correct?), in which case the times I'm getting are usually about 34s, but this time includes 12s of what I assume is pre-infusion time.

I'm using a 17g dose because I find I'm less likely to spill lots of ground coffee as without funnel or dosing cup I find it difficult to prepare 18g of ground coffee with standard tamper (I've ordered a tamper/distributor to hopefully help with this too)


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes, start timing from when the pump is turned on - this includes any pre-infusion as well.

Try getting hold of a dosing funnel that sits on the outside of the basket, it makes life a heck of a lot easier if you're dosing straight Into the PF from the grinder.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

ChiefLorenzo said:


> I'm using a 17g dose because I find I'm less likely to spill lots of ground coffee as without funnel or dosing cup I find it difficult to prepare 18g of ground coffee with standard tamper (I've ordered a tamper/distributor to hopefully help with this too)


 Get something like this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Iycorish-Ring，Espresso-Anti-Flying-Accessories-Portafilter/dp/B08CB7K6QS/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=54mm+Dosing+Funnel&qid=1609586559&sr=8-5

Or even this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/53mm-Coffee-Grinder-Dosing-Funnel/dp/B07SLYCCRR/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=54mm+Dosing+Funnel&qid=1609586673&sr=8-10

Top one is better as it sits on the pf, the second one sits inside the pf and creates a channel round the sides. Alleviated by knocking the pf but it's one more thing to effect the puck so I stopped using it in favour of the top link.

Different coffees like different weights, so if what you are doing limits you to 17g when you may need 18g or 18.5g etc, I'd say invest in a funnel that takes that limitation out of the equation.


----------



## ChiefLorenzo (May 6, 2020)

Hank you both for the recommendation of a dosing funnel, I'll order the one you recommend @CocoLoco.
I've been weighing beans into a small metal dish and then grinding back into the dish, then using a teaspoon to spoon them into the portafilter basket, so it's a bit fiddly at the moment and I'd rather skip that step if I can help it


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

ChiefLorenzo said:


> Hank you both for the recommendation of a dosing funnel, I'll order the one you recommend @CocoLoco.
> I've been weighing beans into a small metal dish and then grinding back into the dish, then using a teaspoon to spoon them into the portafilter basket, so it's a bit fiddly at the moment and I'd rather skip that step if I can help it


 Even with the dosing funnel many people grind into a cup, I do. Swirl the cup once grinds are in it to break up clumps if need be and then pour into the pf with the dosing funnel attached. Some people like to use a WDT - a cocktail stick for instance - and give grinds in pf a quick stir. Keep the funnel on for this if you do that. A quick knock on pf afterwards and then remove funnel for your tamping.


----------



## ChiefLorenzo (May 6, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Even with the dosing funnel many people grind into a cup, I do. Swirl the cup once grinds are in it to break up clumps if need be and then pour into the pf with the dosing funnel attached. Some people like to use a WDT - a cocktail stick for instance - and give grinds in pf a quick stir. Keep the funnel on for this if you do that. A quick knock on pf afterwards and then remove funnel for your tamping.


I don't seem to get much problem with clumping from my grinder and especially as I use a teaspoon to transfer it to the portafilter. 
I think i might as well go all out and get a dosing cup too so I've got the choice and can experiment with different ways til I can find a workflow that suits me


----------



## James.p (Nov 23, 2018)

ChiefLorenzo said:


> I don't seem to get much problem with clumping from my grinder and especially as I use a teaspoon to transfer it to the portafilter.
> I think i might as well go all out and get a dosing cup too so I've got the choice and can experiment with different ways til I can find a workflow that suits me


 I struggled to find a cup smaller than the sage pf so i ended up getting a chocolate duster/shaker off ebay. Just check the dimensions before you buy.

I few bits of grind get caught in the ridge around the side but a little knock and they drop out.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Personally I don't think it matters. 
Unless it's not obviously too fast, i.e. coming out fast in 10 seconds an gushing
Or taking more than a minute and timing out the pump.

Consistency is key, if timing is a variable which allows you to achieve that along with dose control and of course TASTE, then time it, just use the same time point to start on each time.

I'd ignore the 30 seconds thing. My best shots by far out of the DTP were in the 45-55 second range.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Don't stress over time, it isn't the thing to alter shots on , taste I's. Shots can be tasty from 20 - 50 seconds depending on coffee and preferences .


----------



## ChiefLorenzo (May 6, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't stress over time, it isn't the thing to alter shots on , taste I's. Shots can be tasty from 20 - 50 seconds depending on coffee and preferences .


I get the whole taste thing in general, I was a barista for 2 years, I can see when the shot is pouring too slow or fast, I can see roughly when the grind is too fine or too coarse and I can see when the crema isn't right so without measuring anything I can get a drinkable espresso. My point is, if I want to recreate specifically the taste that a reviewer is giving on a YouTube video, then all the variables need to be the same that that reviewer used, not just most of them


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ChiefLorenzo said:


> I get the whole taste thing in general, I was a barista for 2 years, I can see when the shot is pouring too slow or fast, I can see roughly when the grind is too fine or too coarse and I can see when the crema isn't right so without measuring anything I can get a drinkable espresso. My point is, if I want to recreate specifically the taste that a reviewer is giving on a YouTube video, then all the variables need to be the same that that reviewer used, not just most of them


 Variables will include same water , same palette same Grinder , distribution and same bias as reviewer .so I wouldn't get hung up in trying to copy anyone's set of variables too much , just make something you enjoy .


----------

